# Girl in my class... >.<



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

So there is this girl in my class and she has a really really short temper. Every single little thing, like not being able to present her presentation when she wants to, to not being able to sit next to whoever she wants in class, to being asked to do something in practical that she doesn't want to do, sets her off! She is so grumpy!

Worse thing is... she thinks we are friends.
I don't like her, but I will tolerate her. Like, I wont go out of my way to be mean to her, and i'll be nice to her. But its because i'm nice to her, that she thinks I like her. But in reality, I cannot stand her. But I want to get through this college year without too much drama as it stresses me out too much.

One minute she is nice and everything, then if something annoys or angers her, thats it! You have to cope with that for the rest of the day. Listening to her moaning, complaining, shouting, snapping and swearing all day? Its not fun.

She takes her anger out on everyone else and its just not fair! Several girls in my class (that i'm not 'friends' with, but we talk occassionally) are also getting fed up with her major mood swings. Its not even when she's on her period (much much worse then xD) its literally All. The. Time. >.<

I am so close to saying something to her, telling her to watch her behaviour because its affecting other people and how she takes her anger out on everyone else, but I am so so shy! I have 2 friends that will back me up (like me, they are close to saying something to her) but I am scared. She will snap! And I know she will...

She takes it out on everyone and when she takes it out on me, when I get home or get on the bus, I feel like crying. Its just so draining dealing with her moodswings everyday! On days when she is happy, or not in college, I have energy when I get home! But when she's moody... I just want to sleep and not wake up for hours. I just wish she'd stop.

Urgh. I hate college.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I usually ignore this type of person until they get the point. Doesn't work for some people though >.< I'm usually a pretty relaxed person, but I finally snapped on these three older women that decided to sit behind me the other day in the class that I really need to pay attention in. They were talking nonstop for an hour so I finally turned around and asked them to either stop talking or move. Completely surprised my friend next to me lol


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

I'm also a relaxed person but this girl... urgh I am going to snap soon!
I would ignore her... but I am so bad at that sort of thing. I only talk to her really, if she talks to me. I try to avoid communicating with her when she's in her moods but its becoming increasingly hard to keep quiet.
The other day she got her assignment back, she got a pass. She aims for merits and distinctions, so as you can imagine, she was not happy. Now, on the back of assignments we have feedback sheets, where the teacher will put on what you need to do, to improve it to a higher grade. She couldn't read his writing and got even worse. She started stropping and threw the assignment down on the table. I offered to help her read it, which she accepted, but his writing is hard to read. Its all scribbly, so I couldnt read it either. 
So she got annoyed at me because I couldnt read it. I said for her to just go and ask the teacher what it was she had to do, but she snapped. 'No! I might as well quit! Or i'll get myself kicked off the course!' (omg please...) and then this was followed by a series of swear words and other words that I probably will get banned for using.

I cant deal with this girl. Like seriously.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Whenever people try to talk to me and they think I like them but really I couldn't care less, I try to be very cold and distant with them. It's not as fun ranting and raving to someone with the empathy of a brick lol. Just try to remain extremely apathetic and don't talk, people like her live for an audience. Or better yet just straight up tell her I don't really like you and avoid her lol but I know that's not easy and can get messy. A now EX friend of mine who goes to college with me keeps trying to talk to me and be friends, I am polite to her and I answer her texts but I don't go out of my way for her


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

Ugh I have a "friend" like that. Once in spanish she didn't get to sit in her normal seat so she literally just stomped around and threw a fit in the back of the class. I haven't actually talked to her in sometime because she was being a brat over me just not wanting to watch an anime she suggested :/


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Haha tell her she is killing your vibe! I have noticed I can tell people anything, and long as I smile they take it pretty well. Just tell her "it's not that big of a deal." I only have three friends though so I don't know if you'd want advice from me. Haha


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

gotchea said:


> Haha tell her she is killing your vibe! I have noticed I can tell people anything, and long as I smile they take it pretty well. Just tell her "it's not that big of a deal." I only have three friends though so I don't know if you'd want advice from me. Haha


I only have about 4 friends! The people at college (those two people I was on about earlier) are people I hang around with, but I wouldn't class them as my friends, I just said it above because its easier to type haha. Like, as soon as college is over, thats it. I probably won't communicate with anyone from college ever again xD

Tomorrow, I am prepared for her to have another strop. So we shall see what tomorrow brings. Oh the joys of girls XD


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Sounds like a toxic individual. I don't think it is fair that her anger issues are directed at you when you are trying to help defuse the situation. I definitely think you should have a private chat with her about her rage and mood swings. At the very least, it will all be out in the open and she will know why you are avoiding sitting by her in class. The worst thing that can happen is that she will get angry at you and stop speaking to you. Sounds like a pretty good trade off if she is making you feel that crappy with her negative interactions.


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

Yeah she's not the nicest of people that i've come across! 
I'm getting better at saying somethings to her though, rather than saying nothing and being too scared... 
Like today she was having a strop about not being able to present her powerpoint (second time now) and I told her to shut up and quit complaining. We'll do it at somepoint, its not like Laura (the teacher) will forget to make us present our work.
She did be quiet for a little bit! Until she complained about something else >.<


----------



## Voidrae (Oct 13, 2014)

Kind of sounds like my ex. She has Borderline Personality Disorder and we were together for about ten years... yeah. -rubs face-


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

So um...
Today was interesting to say the least!

I was texting someone in my class (one of the people i'm closest too in the class) and she accidently sent a text that was meant for me... to this girl thats really grumpy all the time. And it said: if she's grumpy today, i'm not going to cope, i'm too tired to be nice today!  
Luckily she didn't say her name and then made up an excuse which got her out of the girl probably yelling at her.

The thing is, when I was left alone with this girl (grumpy) she was talking to me about it, asking if i was texting her this morning and when I asked why, she said about the text. I said to her that I was texting her but I didnt get a text like that, so it obviously wasn't meant to be sent to me. She said fair enough, but thinks it was meant for me and that it was about her.

So basically... she thinks she knows, we know she knows, but she doesn't really know because we have confirmed nothing. 

oh dear xD


----------



## ellismera (Oct 29, 2014)

Sounds to me like a friend you could be doing without during collage. You have enough stresses to deal with without that. I get what you mean about it being hard to say something. Especially when you are shy. But you cant continue to deal with this. You need to pluck up the courage to say that she can't sea to you in the way that she does as it hurts your feelings and ifit continues you no longer wish to be around her. This or you ignore her completely and stop being nice. Its hard. I had a guy that was vile to me all the way through my first year of collage. But I put up with it. never said anything. By the end of second year I had, had enough. I told him how I felt (it made no difference). So I ignored him. Best thing I ever did. Sat elsewhere. Moved when he sat next to me. Made new friends. I felt a lot happier for it a I think he eventually got the point.


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

ellismera said:


> Sounds to me like a friend you could be doing without during collage. You have enough stresses to deal with without that. I get what you mean about it being hard to say something. Especially when you are shy. But you cant continue to deal with this. You need to pluck up the courage to say that she can't sea to you in the way that she does as it hurts your feelings and ifit continues you no longer wish to be around her. This or you ignore her completely and stop being nice. Its hard. I had a guy that was vile to me all the way through my first year of collage. But I put up with it. never said anything. By the end of second year I had, had enough. I told him how I felt (it made no difference). So I ignored him. Best thing I ever did. Sat elsewhere. Moved when he sat next to me. Made new friends. I felt a lot happier for it a I think he eventually got the point.


I have only just seen this reply! I forgot all about this thread!

One minute she's nice, but then the next she's like a completely different person! Its so hard with her. 

She hates this girl that hangs around with us all and she makes it perfectly clear she hates her, right in front of her face. When she's not in, or if she's late, or if she's late handing in an assignment, she will ALWAYS find a reason to complain and talk s*** about her behind her back. I am friends with this girl she hates, so obviously, everything she says, goes straight back to her! So she is aware its happening. I tell her she needs to say something and I will back her up. (I back her up when she's talking about her, but its not the same as multiple people saying something to her)

Me and my 2 friends are so so close to saying something to her. Our class is small (11 of us) and no one in our class actually likes this girl. I have had several people come up to me and ask how I cope with her major moodswings-I don't! Is my answer every time :/ 

Soon, something will be said. I can feel it. Everyday I say something to her (it may be small, but its progress for me, who was too scared to say anything that might set her off) when she's having a strop or bitch about someone.


----------



## Devyn (Oct 30, 2013)

I would just ask her if she realizes that nobody else gets as worked up over little things as she does. I had a "friend" completely freak out over something that affected the whole group, not just her, and when I looked at her and said "You are the only one making a big deal out of this" she piped down. I don't know if she realized she was being irrational or if she was just embarrassed that someone called her out, but it worked.


----------



## ellismera (Oct 29, 2014)

It seems as though she doesn't realised she is doing it to me. Progress is good and taking small steps. Just make sure you don't go to far and say something you regret because it was done in an uncalm manner. Make sure you are calm and collected before you say anything.


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

Yeah well, she knows shes doing something now! Ahaa 

My friend messaged her (doesnt even know who she is) and called her a b*tch. I get a message from the girl asking what it was about and well... I took that as an opportunity and said everything to her that hurts me or makes me feel like utter sh*t.

Now i dont want to go to college today. I cant deal with conflict which is why i never said anything to her... 

Argh


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

As someone personally struggling with bi-polar disorder, I can recognize what you are describing. She sounds like an unmedicated manic depressive. Thats rough...

On one hand, she is horrible to deal with and on the other, she is a sick person in desperate need of friendship through good moods and bad. 

I don't know what to tell you other than you really REALLY need to get away from her for your own sanity. What I would personally do is contact a school counselor with your concerns and see if maybe they can find a way to help her.


----------

